# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟΥ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ

## crown

Μηπωs ξερει κανειs κατα ποσο αξιοπιστο ειναι το παρακατω σχεδιο του ενισχυτη εαν δουλεψει δηλαδη.Απο οτι βλεπω θελει μονο μια ταση 450 volt και νηματα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό το σχέδιο το έχω ανεβάσει εγώ. Έγιναν και σχετικές συζητήσεις. Είναι αξιόπιστο 1000% και δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Μηπωs ξερει κανειs κατα ποσο αξιοπιστο ειναι το παρακατω σχεδιο του ενισχυτη εαν δουλεψει δηλαδη.Απο οτι βλεπω θελει μονο μια ταση 450 volt και νηματα.



Που τα είδες τα 450 βολτ; 250 είναι.

----------


## crown

συγνωμη παιδια εχω ανεβασει λαθο σχεδιο,θα ανεβασω το σωστο

----------


## IOANNIS

το ειχα φτιαξει με τις PL504 και δουλευε πολλη καλα, αλλα καπου πρεπει να ειχε ενα μικρο λαθακι (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος κατι παιζοτανε με την grila της δευτερης τριοδου της ecc82.

----------


## crown

φιλε Ιωαννη απο την ομορφη ΚΡΗΤΗ μηπωs θυμασε ακριβωs που ειναι το λαθακι η εαν δουλευει το σχεδιο οπωs ειναι
γιατι ειμαι στο σταδιο που θα παραγγειλω τουs μετασχηματιστεs.
επισηs εαν μπορειs να μου πειs εκει που λεει για την ταση 440volt ειναι ανορθωμενα η μετασχηματιστου

----------


## ^Active^

βασικα αυτο το τοπικ θα επρεπε να μεταφερθει σορρυ που σας την σπαω   :Smile:

----------


## xazopartalos

> φιλε Ιωαννη απο την ομορφη ΚΡΗΤΗ μηπωs θυμασε ακριβωs που ειναι το λαθακι η εαν δουλευει το σχεδιο οπωs ειναι
> γιατι ειμαι στο σταδιο που θα παραγγειλω τουs μετασχηματιστεs.
> επισηs εαν μπορειs να μου πειs εκει που λεει για την ταση 440volt ειναι ανορθωμενα η μετασχηματιστου




Λοιπον αποψη μου ειναι να μην παραγκειλης αλλα αν μπωρεις να φτιαξεις Μ/Σ εξοδου αν παρατηρησες και το σχεδιο εχει ολλα τα χαρακτηριστικα του Μ/Σ εξοδου.
Ειναι ανορθομενη ταση χωρις φορτιο δηλαδη θα χρειαστεις εναν Μ/Σ τροφοδοσιας στα 320νac 0.8Α και ενα τροφοδοτικο το οποιο ειναι απλο.

el500 ή el504 λυχνιες που θα βρεις???????

----------


## electronic

Καλησπέρα.

Ανάμεσα στην άνοδο της πρώτης τρίοδου ecc82 και τo οδηγό πλέγμα της δεύτερης θα πρέπει να παρεμβλειθεί ο πυκνωτής 33pF και όχι έτσι όπως είναι.

Δηλαδή στην πρωτη άνοδο της προενισχύτριας ecc82 θα πρέπει να συνδέσουμε την μία άκρη του πυκνωτή 33pF και την άλλη άκρη του στο οδηγό της δεύτερης ecc82. Όπως είναι το σχέδιο είναι λάθος .

Σας στέλνω το σωστό.

Γιώργος.

----------

